

Amid a porn blocking controversy, India ignores its real Internet problems - akshat_h
http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/7/9115555/india-internet-porn-ban-net-neutrality

======
akshat_h
I was shocked a little bit by how broadband is still 512 kbps. I remember the
same definition from around 6 years ago. Other part is how content providers
are self policing without any directive from the government. This is worrying.

